# 9600k (Sync all Cores)



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, i have an i5-9600k and if i leave the turbo boost enabled (4.3GHz all cores and 4.6Ghz in one) i get BSOD (Clock Watchdog Timeout). I am not overclocking (because i'm kinda noob) and i have a question: If i sync all cores at 4.3GHz and i leave everything on auto i'm fine, i don't get BSOD's and i get great temps (53 degrees on Prime 95 v26.6 and the same when i run a Cinebench R15 test). Is it ok to leave everything on auto at 4.3GHz synchronizing all cores? I repeat: I am not overclocking the CPU (I know i bought the wrong one. I had to buy the 9400f, haha).

P.S.: Using the AI Overclock utility in the BIOS i got 4.8GHz and temps running Prime95 of 77 degrees C and bumping up the voltage a little at stock settings i don't get BSOD's.

System specs:

9600k
ASUS Hero XI WiFi
2x8gb Crucial Ballistix
EVGA 1070ti SC
H100i v2
BitFenix Whisper 750w

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Hi, i have an i5-9600k and if i leave the turbo boost enabled (4.3GHz all cores and 4.6Ghz in one) i get BSOD (Clock Watchdog Timeout). I am not overclocking (because i'm kinda noob) and i have a question: If i sync all cores at 4.3GHz and i leave everything on auto i'm fine, i don't get BSOD's and i get great temps (53 degrees on Prime 95 v26.6 and the same when i run a Cinebench R15 test). Is it ok to leave everything on auto at 4.3GHz synchronizing all cores? I repeat: I am not overclocking the CPU (I know i bought the wrong one. I had to buy the 9400f, haha).
> 
> P.S.: Using the AI Overclock utility in the BIOS i got 4.8GHz and temps running Prime95 of 77 degrees C and bumping up the voltage a little at stock settings i don't get BSOD's.
> 
> ...



I think you answered your own question, just use the AI overclock as long as temps remain ok.  You could also try copying an OC from a website, so


CPU Multiplier: 49
BCLK: 100.0
CPU Vcore: 1.337V
AVX Offset: 2


and see if that is stable...


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2019)

You could just leave it at the stock speeds and just not mess with it at all.  It will turbo on its own and perform pretty well too.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> You could just leave it at the stock speeds and just not mess with it at all.  It will turbo on its own and perform pretty well too.


The problem is if i leave it at stock speeds i get hard freezes or bsod's running cinebench r15 (4.3GHz - 1.003v), but if i sync all cores at 4.3GHz i don't have any problems and the voltage is at 1.066v running cinebench without issues. I tried setting the voltage at adaptive with everything on auto and i get the same voltage at 4.3GHz (1.066v) with no issues, and 1.2v at 4.6GHz running cinebench single core test. Is the cpu lacking voltage or do i have another issue? I recently asked asus a question about this too (i think they will reply me tomorrow).



lynx29 said:


> I think you answered your own question, just use the AI overclock as long as temps remain ok.  You could also try copying an OC from a website, so
> 
> 
> CPU Multiplier: 49
> ...


Thanks, i'll give this a try!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> You could just leave it at the stock speeds and just not mess with it at all.  It will turbo on its own and perform pretty well too.



Did you not read the original post?


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Did you not read the original post?


Do you think that it's a lack of voltage and not a problem of some component?


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> if i leave it at stock speeds i get hard freezes or bsod's



The day stock speed doesn't work out of the box, there's clearly some faulty components involved.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 26, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> The day stock speed doesn't work out of the box, there's clearly some faulty components involved.



I would run memtest just to rule that out

reset everything to stock and no XMP see it stops


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I would run memtest just to rule that out
> 
> reset everything to stock and no XMP see it stops


I already ran Memtest and RAM Test 1.1.0.0 without issues. Is the mobo faulty or the cpu? It's weird if i bump up the cpu voltage a little works just fine. I don't have another cpu to test if it's my 9600k.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> I already ran Memtest and RAM Test 1.1.0.0 without issues. Is the mobo faulty or the cpu? It's weird if i bump up the cpu voltage a little works just fine. I don't have another cpu to test if it's my 9600k.


If you leave eveything at stock and tested the memory, you have the motherboard and power supply left to test.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 26, 2019)

Watchdog tineouts tend to be caused by lacking VCCIO and VCCSA voltage. What are those at for you right now? A little more might get you stable.

That said it could be a shitty chip, if you cant run stock settings stable youcan safely RMA it, demanding it to work proper out of the box is not strange. Let us know your voltages..


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Did you not read the original post?


1) The implication I got reading his original post was that the motherboard was auto overclocking it in some manner without his intention to do so.  Disabling any such feature and then seeing if stable would be the route I'd take.
If still not stable, look at what voltages the system is running at and go from there.
[voltage] = [low range to high range]
VCORE = 1.0 to 1.40V, ideal stock ~1.15V, ideal daily overclocked ~1.25V
VCCIO 0.95 to 1.25V, ideal stock ~1.00V, ideal daily overclocked ~1.15V
VCSSA 1.05 to 1.25V, ideal stock ~1.00V, ideal daily overclocked ~1.15V
VDIMM 1.25 to 1.50V, ideal stock ~1.25V, ideal XMP ~1.35V

~ = about, +/- .05V


let us know what voltages you are running for these at idle and at load, especially the IO and SA voltages.  Then we can start suggesting voltage increase or decrease to get it stable.

2) There is enough variability in processors and motherboards that copying settings from a random stranger isn't ideal.  Also, I personally don't use AVX offset and just pick the highest stable clock avx or no avx.

3) I would suggest disabling any auto overclocking settings (AI overclock) and then seeing if stable.  If not, post the hwmonitor voltages that you experience at idle and then at load in Prime 95.  Then we can tell if you if the VCORE, VCCIO, VCSSA, VDIMM, etc are too low.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> 1) The implication I got reading his original post was that the motherboard was auto overclocking it in some manner without his intention to do so.  Disabling any such feature and then seeing if stable would be the route I'd take.
> If still not stable, look at what voltages the system is running at and go from there.
> [voltage] = [low range to high range]
> VCORE = 1.0 to 1.40V, ideal stock ~1.15V, ideal daily overclocked ~1.25V
> ...


Here are the HWMonitor pics (idle and Prime95 load). I change the memory to Crucial Ballistix 2666MHz and they're at stock settings at 1.2v 2666MHz all auto.


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Here are the HWMonitor pics (idle and Prime95 load). I change the memory to Crucial Ballistix 2666MHz and they're at stock settings at 1.2v 2666MHz all auto.


What frequency is your CPU at when in the load picture?


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> What frequency is your CPU at when in the load picture?


It's at 4320/1 MHz. I think i solved the problem. Let me explain in the best way possible: i resintalled the latest BIOS and leave all at stock settings, and for some weird reason the load voltage (while running Prime95 or CB R15) went from 1.003v to 1.066v and now it's stable. What could it be? Is there any setting in BIOS that can reduce the voltage only by enabling it? Do you know which one can be? Thanks!

P.S.: Are those good temps?


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> It's at 4320/1 MHz. I think i solved the problem. Let me explain in the best way possible: i resintalled the latest BIOS and leave all at stock settings, and for some weird reason the load voltage (while running Prime95 or CB R15) went from 1.003v to 1.066v and now it's stable. What could it be? Is there any setting in BIOS that can reduce the voltage only by enabling it? Do you know which one can be? Thanks!
> 
> P.S.: Are those good temps?




The voltages are fine in your HWMonitor are fine and safe.

You could probably reduce the *VCCIO and VCSSA* closer to 1.0V.  If experiencing any instability, raise your voltage on these two back up.  As they are, the voltage is fine and it shouldn't be causing instability.  These could also be increased as much as 1.2V without any issues, some run more.  Running a lot of voltage on this can degrade your memory controller.  I actually run mine at 1.05V even with much faster memory but every CPU, mobo, and ram kit is different.

*Vcore* could be higher without any issue and may resolve instability, load voltage of 1.2 is typical.  There is no point in having it higher than necessary, however.  You could bump it a tiny bit to 1.21V etc if you crash at all, see if it crashes again.  If it does, you can bump it again.  You can keep bumping this to 1.35V if you wanted.  If you get much beyond that you may degrade your silicon faster.  There should be little need for beyond 1.2V for stock clocks.  With my 8600K I can run around 5.1 GHz if at 1.35V core so that much voltage would be overkill for stock clocks.

*VDimm* can be raised if needed, you could bump it a bit, a lot of kits run at 1.35V so you have headroom to bump it higher, could bump it to 1.205, 1.21, etc increments if you are still unstable.  That doesn't mean your kit needs it though. Your temperatures are perfect.

I will do my best to explain some of the *voltage options* as I understand them.  I may be wrong on these points, TPU users feel to correct me.
For a setting that can change, my understanding is that Asus has several voltage modes: Auto, Adaptive, Manual, and Offset.

*1) Auto* is the default Intel specified VID (the voltage for a given clock unique to this CPU) chart.  The motherboard will attempt to deliver something near VID at any given clock.  This may actually vary quite a bit above or below from the VID.
*2) Adaptive* will run at stock voltage VID until it is in turbo load and then it will run at the adaptive setting. It counteracts some of the issues with undervolting using offset, see #4.
*3) Manual* will run at a fixed voltage at all times which offers less power saving but offers more stability.  High manual voltages may degrade silicon faster.
*4) Offset* will run at VID +/- the offset variable.  A large negative offset does not work well for CPUs that can undervolt well at Turbo speeds because you may experience too low a voltage when at power saving low clocks.  Attempts to balance this can be made with load line calibration.  Conversely, a large positive offset can result in more voltage than is necessary for low power states.  Instability can also occur when switching between idle and load or from AVX to non AVX states as it moves up and down the VID chart.  Load line calibration can help with this but can also result in too much voltage being applied during voltage overshoots.

Additionally you should understand Load Line Calibration or LLC.

I am not sure what *LLC options* are available, I looked as the Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero WiFi manual and didn't see what options you can select.  Some manufacturers use terms such as Low, Medium, High, Very High and some use numbers.  Some use numbers where the larger number is more LLC and others use numbers where the larger number is actually less LLC.

Generally the way this works is when a processor switches from idle to load, the VCore voltage droops once the CPU is in load state.  When exiting load state back to idle, the Voltage will briefly rise.  Running higher LLC reduces the VDROOP by providing extra compensating voltage to counteract the droop.  However, there is a downside to LLC and that is that when running a very high LLC setting, voltage will overshoot periodically during the load to idle when voltage rises,  over time this process could cause degradation of the CPU.  These overshoots are difficult to measure with PC monitoring software.  As a general rule, running more LLC will result in more load voltage.  It may be that when you changed your bios settings, LLC changed.
der8auer explains it well here:









Sorry for any extra edits, trying to make sure this is understandable.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> The voltages are fine in your HWMonitor are fine and safe.  You could probably reduce the VCCIO and VCSSA closer to 1.0V.  If experiencing any instability, raise your voltage on these two back up.  As they are, the voltage is fine and it shouldn't be causing instability.  These could also be increased as much as 1.2V without any issues, some run more.  Running a lot of voltage on this can degrade your memory controller.  I actually run mine at 1.05V even with much faster memory but every CPU, mobo, and ram kit is different.
> Vcore could be higher without any issue and may resolve instability, load voltage of 1.2 is typical.  There is no point in having it higher than necessary, however.  You could bump it a tiny bit to 1.21V etc if you crash at all, see if it crashes again.  If it does, you can bump it again.   VDimm can be raised if needed, you could bump it a bit, a lot of kits run at 1.35V so you have headroom to bump it higher, could bump it to 1.205, 1.21, etc increments if you are still unstable.  That doesn't mean your kit needs it though. Your temperatures are perfect.
> 
> I will do my best to explain some of the voltage options as I understand them.  I may be wrong on these points, TPU users feel to correct me.
> ...


I think i'm stable right now, because in the 1st or 2nd run of cinebench i got BSOD's or hard freezes, but now i don't. The voltage rised from 1.003v to 1.066v (when i reset everything to default settings) at 100% load at 4.3GHz. Everything is at stock settings. I think i'm not going to mess with the BIOS for now. I'm a noob in terms of overclocking, haha! I checked the LLC and is set to 2 (auto). My temps are near 56 degrees C running Prime95 26.6v, are these good temps? If so, i'm keeping these settings and mess no more. Thanks for your time and patience! Cheers from Argentina!


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> I think i'm stable right now, because in the 1st or 2nd run of cinebench i got BSOD's or hard freezes, but now i don't. The voltage rised from 1.003v to 1.066v (when i reset everything to default settings) at 100% load at 4.3GHz. Everything is at stock settings. I think i'm not going to mess with the BIOS for now. I'm a noob in terms of overclocking, haha! I checked the LLC and is set to 2 (auto). My temps are near 56 degrees C running Prime95 26.6v, are these good temps? If so, i'm keeping these settings and mess no more. Thanks for your time and patience! Cheers from Argentina!


Yes those temperatures are fine.  The voltage in Cinebench would be much less than running Prime95 and P95 AVX.  I should also state what AVX offset is, AVX is advanced vector extensions, it is a feature Intel supports for certain program calculations that requires more voltage and generates more heat and often is more unstable.  AVX offset allows you to run a lower overclock when in AVX mode.  It shouldn't be necessary for you to change, however, I mentioned it a few posts above in response to Lynx29, but didn't clarify what I meant.  AVX offset is typically only necessary if you want a vanity overclock over 5GHz but the CPU isn't truly stable at AVX at 5GHz so an AVX offset of 2, for example, would subtract 2 from the multiplier and you would be at 4.8GHz when in AVX.  A lot of programs use AVX.  If it were me, I'd just leave it at 4.8 in that case but some people like to have that faster clock for non AVX (and for forum bragging rights).


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> Yes those temperatures are fine.  The voltage in Cinebench would be much less than running Prime95 and P95 AVX.  I should also state what AVX offset is, AVX is advanced vector extensions, it is a feature Intel supports for certain program calculations that requires more voltage and generates more heat and often is more unstable.  AVX offset allows you to run a lower overclock when in AVX mode.  It shouldn't be necessary for you to change, however, I mentioned it a few posts above in response to Lynx29, but didn't clarify what I meant.  AVX offset is typically only necessary if you want a vanity overclock over 5GHz but the CPU isn't truly stable at AVX at 5GHz so an AVX offset of 2, for example, would subtract 2 from the multiplier and you would be at 4.8GHz when in AVX.  A lot of programs use AVX.  If it were me, I'd just leave it at 4.8 in that case but some people like to have that faster clock for non AVX.


Thanks a lot. You save me from RMA the motherboard or the cpu! Have a nice day!

P.S.: Do you know why reinstalling the latest bios bumped the voltage from 1.003v to 1.066v at 100% load? Is there any setting in the bios that reduces the voltage? Do you know which one is it?


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Thanks a lot. You save me from RMA the motherboard or the cpu! Have a nice day!
> 
> P.S.: Do you know why reinstalling the latest bios bumped the voltage from 1.003v to 1.066v at 100% load? Is there any setting in the bios that reduces the voltage? Do you know which one is it?


Frankly, don't worry about it, these voltages can vary quite a bit at a very minute level.

Edit: There is a lot of AUTO fielded settings that may have changed as well, it would be a guess to know which one.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 26, 2019)

Leoplate25 said:


> Thanks a lot. You save me from RMA the motherboard or the cpu! Have a nice day!
> 
> P.S.: Do you know why reinstalling the latest bios bumped the voltage from 1.003v to 1.066v at 100% load? Is there any setting in the bios that reduces the voltage? Do you know which one is it?



Voltage reporting is never 100% accurate and tends to work with some level of granularity; as in, your VRM can supply current (or sensor can read it) in steps, instead of the actual number. A very minor change could nudge your monitoring into the next 'step' it can report. The change you see doesn't have to mean you're pushing a 0.05V extra vcore through, it could be substantially less.

Another example of this is that on many boards you won't see 1.35v, you'll be seeing 1.348v or some sort. And that happens at most voltage points. Its quite safe to 'round off' to decimals and just consider that to be 1.35v, or in your case,  you went from 1.00v to 1.05v.

Kudos to @Vario for the solution and guide


----------



## Leoplate25 (Aug 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> Frankly, don't worry about it, these voltages can vary quite a bit at a very minute level.
> 
> Edit: There is a lot of AUTO fielded settings that may have changed as well, it would be a guess to know which one.


I think i touched something before and reinstalling the bios reset it and bumped the voltage from 1.003v to 1.066v. I am happy now because it is working fine.


----------



## sdmf74 (Apr 24, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Here are the HWMonitor pics (idle and Prime95 load). I change the memory to Crucial Ballistix 2666MHz and they're at stock settings at 1.2v 2666MHz all auto.


It looks like your VCCIO is higher than your SYSTEM AGENT voltage. That should never be the case. In case you havent fixed that by now


----------

